# Firmware updates for devices w/OS 3+ (HD2d gen & HDXs) (Was Fire HDX Firmware...



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone notice that they got an update? Must have been a minor change--I'm at build 13.3.2.3.2 dated June 1, 2014.

EDITED subject to reflect the 8.9 update that happened a few days later.

EDITED again--looks like all the devices running OS 3+ have been updated:

*HDX 8.9: 14.3.2.2 14.3.2.3.2 as of 6/6/14
HDX 7: 13.3.2.3.2.
HD 2ndG: 11.3.2.3.2
*HD 8.9: 8.4.8
HD 1stG: 7.4.8
Fire 2G: 10.4.8
Fire 1stG: 6.3.2

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

My Fire HD 7" did not get an update. Still dated 4/1/14. So must be HDX only.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Or it didn't get updated yet. 

Here are the current firmware versions for each model of Fire.

HDX 8.9: 14.3.2.2 14.3.2.3.2 as of 6/6/14
HDX 7: 13.3.2.3.2.
HD 2ndG: 11.3.2.3.2
HD 8.9: 8.4.8
HD 1stG: 7.4.8
Fire 2G: 10.4.8
Fire 1stG: 6.3.2

If your Fire firmware isn't up to date, you can go to this link to download the latest version and manually install it--just follow the directions for your model.

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Or it didn't get updated yet.
> 
> Here are the current firmware versions for each model of Fire.
> 
> ...


My Fire HD 7 is 11.3.2.2 - Dated April 1, 2014. Looks same as yours.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> My Fire HD 7 is 11.3.2.2 - Dated April 1, 2014. Looks same as yours.


Well, I don't actually own ALL of the Fires.  Those firmware numbers are from Amazon's website at the link I posted. I have an HDX.

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, I don't actually own ALL of the Fires.  Those firmware numbers are from Amazon's website at the link I posted. I have an HDX.
> 
> Betsy


Slacker.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Slacker.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

My HDX hasn't updated yet. The last update it got was March 31. I tried the check for update thing on the HDX and it said there wasn't one, so I guess they'll get to mine eventually.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And my HDX 8.9 just informed me that there was an update, did I want to install it.  And is now at 14.3.2.3.2 instead of the 14.3.2.2 that was the prior version (see my earlier post).

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have the new version installed Wednesday, June 4 at 9:47 AM.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

14.3.2.2.

Then I checked for updTes and it's downloading now.  This on my HDX 8.9.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> 14.3.2.2.
> 
> Then I checked for updTes and it's downloading now. This on my HDX 8.9.


Yeah, that's sort of what happened to me. My WiFi got wonky, so I went to settings to see what was happening and saw the update notice, so I updated it while I was cooking dinner.

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> My Fire HD 7 is 11.3.2.2 - Dated April 1, 2014. Looks same as yours.


I just got an update to 11.3.2.3 dated June 6


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> I just got an update to 11.3.2.3 dated June 6


Ah ha! Looks like they're updating all the Fires using OS 3+....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Both of mine updated -- the HDX7 did it by itself.  Not noticing a lot of changes -- assuming it's bug fixes.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Both of mine updated -- the HDX7 did it by itself. Not noticing a lot of changes -- assuming it's bug fixes.


"not a lot" means you noticed some? What did you see?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Both of mine updated -- the HDX7 did it by itself. Not noticing a lot of changes -- assuming it's bug fixes.


Yeah, my 7 did it by itself, too....I haven't noticed any changes. I'm assuming bug fixes, too, since it went from x.3.2.2 to x.3.2.3.2. Pretty minor version change.

Betsy


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Mine updated on Friday night and I didn't notice.  Now most of my icons in the carosel are just gray boxes.  Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

rlkubi said:


> Mine updated on Friday night and I didn't notice. Now most of my icons in the carosel are just gray boxes. Anyone else have that problem?


No, but I would suggest you reboot the Kindle (press and hold power and then pick turn off when it prompts you, then wait till its done and turn back on). I suspect that will clear it up for you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

rlkubi said:


> Mine updated on Friday night and I didn't notice. Now most of my icons in the carosel are just gray boxes. Anyone else have that problem?


No, I haven't had that problem and no one else posted. What Vydor said, reboot the Kindle. Let us know if it helps or not!

Betsy


----------



## turnsouth (May 13, 2014)

rlkubi said:


> Mine updated on Friday night and I didn't notice. Now most of my icons in the carosel are just gray boxes. Anyone else have that problem?


Yep, same thing here on my HD7. Got better after one reboot, and more so after a second one. Haven't noticed the issue since.

Noticed also there seems to be some sort of issue when it tries to update apps while sleeping. If an app requires new permissions it sets the notification fine, but when trying to update the app manually it gets stuck in some sort of limbo. Had to actually remove Netflix from my account (cloud), and "repurchase" it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

turnsouth said:


> Yep, same thing here on my HD7. Got better after one reboot, and more so after a second one. Haven't noticed the issue since.
> 
> Noticed also there seems to be some sort of issue when it tries to update apps while sleeping. If an app requires new permissions it sets the notification fine, but when trying to update the app manually it gets stuck in some sort of limbo. Had to actually remove Netflix from my account (cloud), and "repurchase" it.


I had that problem for awhile at one point but not lately. Did the HD7 have an update, turnsouth?

Betsy


----------



## turnsouth (May 13, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did the HD7 have an update, turnsouth?
> 
> Betsy


Yes: 11.3.2.3.2 on June 7th


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

turnsouth said:


> Yes: 11.3.2.3.2 on June 7th


Thanks, I'll update the list....

Betsy


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

Since it went on sale again, anyone with an HDX who can comment on whether this fixes the battery drain while it should be asleep issue?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kat S said:


> Since it went on sale again, anyone with an HDX who can comment on whether this fixes the battery drain while it should be asleep issue?


I can't say that I've had a problem with battery drain on my HDX. I've had the HDX be quite well behaved?

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

My 9.9" updated on Saturday, June 7 at 8:49am.. while I was rushing around getting ready to leave for Relay for Life and at Relay I was "off the grid" walking almost 12 miles.. so for once I didn't notice an update, but I got it.  Cannot say I have noticed any changes either, but hopefully something is better.


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

My 7" HD upgraded this morning. I expected to get Prime Music with it but I don't see any differences.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Prime music 'app' update comes separately from the firmware update.  Best as we've been able to figure, you get the firmware update first and then sometime later you ge the app update.  They're 'turning on' Prime music in stages.  I have it on my 8.9HDX but not yet on my 7"HDX though both have the latest firmware.

Patience, Grasshopper.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are the current firmware numbers, courtesy of Ann's post in the Prime Music thread in Not Quite Kindle.

Current version #s

HDX 8.9: 14.3.2.3.2
HDX 7: 13.3.2.3.2.
HD 2ndG: 11.3.2.3.2
HD 8.9: 8.4.8 8.4.9
HD 1stG: 7.4.8 7.4.9
Fire 2G: 10.4.8 10.4.9
Fire 1stG: 6.3.2

If you have a Fire 2G or up, and are at the latest firmware numbers, you will get Prime Music. Haven't heard anything about the 1G Fire. If you are at 8.4.8 or 10.4.8, you'll have to get one of the .9 updates first, then, eventually the Prime Music will be unlocked and will appear. If you have the latest firmware in the chart above, all you have to do is tap on the Music tab; it will announce that you have Prime Music if it's been unlocked.

There's a quick user's guide for Fire owners in the thread in Not Quite Kindle as well as some tips to using the iPad app.

Betsy


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Ann and Betsy for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My HDX 7 just upgraded when I restarted it. I now have version 13.3.2.4


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm....looks like my HDX7 updated on Tuesday to 13.3.2.4.  Not sure what it does.  A fix to the Prime update, I expect.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The website is still showing 13.3.2.3.2 as the latest version. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201390270

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HDX is at 3.2.3.2 . . . . but we've been on vacation and wifi isn't as strong as at home . . .  I'll check for updates when we get back.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Kat S said:


> Since it went on sale again, anyone with an HDX who can comment on whether this fixes the battery drain while it should be asleep issue?


Kat, I still had battery drain before upgrading last night to 13.3.2.4. It was clearing up battery drain that caused me to restart, which triggered the upgrade. It appears to me that certain apps cause the drain. The Vevo app is definitely a culprit. I'm sure there are others, but I haven't singled them out. Removing the offending app AND leaving the Fire powered off for a while usually cure the drain, but a couple of times, I've had to factory reset to be rid of it. Contacting Mayday originally lead to a rep telling me my Fire was supposed to drain like that, even when I told him he was wrong. Two further calls lead to me being told a ticket was being created, and I'd hear from tech support, which never happened. I've been minimizing installation of new apps,which is tolerable for me since I mostly use my Fire for light video or reading before I go to bed, but would be intolerable if I Didn't have an iPad for my main tablet. Eventually I will get honked off and demand an exchange.

Conceivable that this latest update will fix the issue, but I'm not counting on it. (Added later as I stall going to exercise)...most people don't seem to have this issue, so I suspect I, and possibly Kat, have a Fire with a minor defect such as a bad memory chip that causes this.


----------

